# First Pin help?



## bleu (May 13, 2014)

i just did my first pin of test prop. I thought i was fine but i was a little shakey during the shot. Afterwords, i felt a head rush, started sweating profusely, felt like i couldnt walk and was about to pass out and my heart felt all weird and i heard rushing in my ears. Did i **** up this shot or is this me just having first pin nerves? I laid down for about 3 minutes and felt fine.


----------



## DF (May 13, 2014)

bleu said:


> i just did my first pin of test prop. I thought i was fine but i was a little shakey during the shot. Afterwords, i felt a head rush, started sweating profusely, felt like i couldnt walk and was about to pass out and my heart felt all weird and i heard rushing in my ears. Did i **** up this shot or is this me just having first pin nerves? I laid down for about 3 minutes and felt fine.



If there was no cough sounds like just nerves to me.  Oh & why prop for your first go? You have more frequent pins & pip is a good possibility.


----------



## StoliFTW (May 13, 2014)

adrenaline rush


----------



## bleu (May 13, 2014)

haha thanks I was just checking.. not trying to screw myself up here. 
And I can only do a shorter cycle due to scheduling this summer, and I didn't think i would mind the more frequent shots so thats why i picked test p over test e!


----------



## transcend2007 (May 13, 2014)

Once you get past your pinning anxiety test prop is awesome.  On my trt I've done test c, e, and prop.  I prefer prop.


----------



## anewguy (May 13, 2014)

Did you aspirate?


----------



## bleu (May 13, 2014)

i checked to make sure i didn't hit a vessel by pulling back and I didn't get any blood, so i should be fine with that!


----------



## Seeker (May 13, 2014)

bleu said:


> i just did my first pin of test prop. I thought i was fine but i was a little shakey during the shot. Afterwords, i felt a head rush, started sweating profusely, felt like i couldnt walk and was about to pass out and my heart felt all weird and i heard rushing in my ears. Did i **** up this shot or is this me just having first pin nerves? I laid down for about 3 minutes and felt fine.



Damn dude. Lol!! Sorry..


----------



## Malevolence (May 13, 2014)

I love threads that have the words "first" and "help". It is possible a small amount hit your blood stream but if is the first time you ever injected yourself it might just be adrenaline. When you pin, always draw back before plunge and make sure there isn't any blood.


----------



## Malevolence (May 13, 2014)

Sorry didn't see the above comment. I am sure you will be fine


----------



## Seeker (May 13, 2014)

Just nerves plain and simple. Let's not over think this shit. Jeezus. Welcome to the dark side


----------



## shenky (May 13, 2014)

It sound to me like you injected a small amount into your blood stream. Nothing to be worried about, IME. I understand you aspirated, but it's still possible you injected small amount of the oil into a tiny blood vessel


----------



## snake (May 13, 2014)

shenky said:


> It sound to me like you injected a small amount into your blood stream. Nothing to be worried about, IME. I understand you aspirated, but it's still possible you injected small amount of the oil into a tiny blood vessel



To add to this; you may not be in a vain when you aspirate but pushed a little when you injected but I'm going with nerves. I've done 100's of them and truthfully I can see a little shake when I pin. My first self injection scared the shit out of me!


----------



## don draco (May 13, 2014)

Most likely just nerves. First injection can be intimidating. You'll be fine lol


----------



## AlphaD (May 13, 2014)

Yea man, if i had to diagnose you, thats was just anxiety, or a brief anxiety attack.  I remember my first pin......my heart was about to beat out of my chest, i was dripping sweat and shaky as hell.   You'll get used to it the more ya pin......just relax.


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 13, 2014)

Those guys that pin themselves in the ass is it simple?  I will be doing this soon.


----------



## Rumpy (May 13, 2014)

The first is the worst, it just gets easier from here.

I prefer quads, easy to see and reach with both hands.  I use my other hand to help steady the syringe.  You can cause a lot of PIP if you move around much, that sharp tip of the needle can really slice you up inside if you move around a lot.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 14, 2014)

sounds like a panic attack..think of it as bad pussy forget u smelt it and move on..it gets easier with every shot..thats why I never recommend prop for a first cycle..now u have to pin eod instead of twice a week...If  I was u i would get some cyp and switch over


----------



## stonetag (May 14, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> The first is the worst, it just gets easier from here.
> 
> I prefer quads, easy to see and reach with both hands.  I use my other hand to help steady the syringe.  You can cause a lot of PIP if you move around much, that sharp tip of the needle can really slice you up inside if you move around a lot.


You prefer quad to ventro. Rump? After using the ventro for the first time a while back, its the "place" for me now. I was scared shitless at first.
Y
M_T you may prefer the ventrogluteal pin also, watch the sticky vid.


----------



## Rumpy (May 14, 2014)

stonetag said:


> You prefer quad to ventro. Rump? After using the ventro for the first time a while back, its the "place" for me now. I was scared shitless at first.
> Y
> M_T you may prefer the ventrogluteal pin also, watch the sticky vid.



To be honest Stone, I think I hit them once or twice and got fairly bad PIP and never went back.  I will try again another day, but quads are for sure my go to.  Lots of meat to move around in and easy to reach.


----------



## Gt500face (May 14, 2014)

shenky said:


> It sound to me like you injected a small amount into your blood stream. Nothing to be worried about, IME. I understand you aspirated, but it's still possible you injected small amount of the oil into a tiny blood vessel



I've done this before and it gave me a massive cough for about two minutes. I aspirated and i guess when I was pushing I must have moved into a vein and instantly started coughing like a boat full of crack whores.


----------



## Drew795 (May 14, 2014)

ya consensus seems to be nerves, I agree. My first pin someone else stuck me and I was still shaking, sweatng, and heart going nutz..... it goes away....


----------



## Drew795 (May 14, 2014)

As far as placement I think I might be in the minority on this one but I prefer rear delt..... to Quad or glut even


----------



## snake (May 14, 2014)

M_T Pockets said:


> Those guys that pin themselves in the ass is it simple?  I will be doing this soon.



Glutes suck but you'll get use to it. It's a 2 handed job and it helps to be a contortionist. My doc is big on glutes, less probability of a blood clot but I alternate them with thigh shots.


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 14, 2014)

You fukkers talking about quads are crazy lol.  That's my third choice.  I pin them every now and then but that is very hard muscle and that shit hurts like a bitch sometimes.  stab those glutes dude.  if you don't like that,  try the delts.  they're not too bad either.  you've got the first one out of the way now man.  you've got this by the balls now.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 14, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> You fukkers talking about quads are crazy lol.  That's my third choice.  I pin them every now and then but that is very hard muscle and that shit hurts like a bitch sometimes.  stab those glutes dude.  if you don't like that,  try the delts.  they're not too bad either.  you've got the first one out of the way now man.  you've got this by the balls now.



How much oil and gear do you put in your delts? I tried 2.2cc and boy was that a mistake. Couldn't move my arm for a day...


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 14, 2014)

Thanks for the replies lol. I was sweating reading the replies to my questions and I havent pinned yet.


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 14, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> How much oil and gear do you put in your delts? I tried 2.2cc and boy was that a mistake. Couldn't move my arm for a day...



1.5cc's is the most i've put in my delts with absolutely no problem.  rear delts seem to work best for me by far though.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 14, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> 1.5cc's is the most i've put in my delts with absolutely no problem.  rear delts seem to work best for me by far though.



I can always split the dose and pin in each delt I guess. I'd rather have more spots in rotation anyway. I'm going to try rear delts, thanks for the tip.


----------



## JAXNY (May 14, 2014)

Like AlphaD said, just anxiety. Had you injected into a vein you would have had a cough. I agree with Bundy though. This is your first run I'd switch over to some cyp until you get used to pinning and make it easier on yourself. You may get the same results for a few times but maybe not. And glutes  all the way. Its the easiest muscle to tolerate. I'd stay with glutes  for now until you get a cycle or two under your belt. 
You think anxiety is bad sticking yourself in the ass. Go ahead, try a quad, you'll be flopping on the floor like a fish. LOL.


----------



## snake (May 14, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> .... And glutes  all the way. Its the easiest muscle to tolerate. I'd stay with glutes  for now until you get a cycle or two under your belt.
> You think anxiety is bad sticking yourself in the ass. Go ahead, try a quad, you'll be flopping on the floor like a fish. LOL.



JAXNY and heavydeads83,

You guys really have problems with quads? When I'm cruising, I pin once a week in the glutes but when I'm blasting and it's 2x a week; one glute and one quad. I do the quads after my legs 2 hr. later, I'm going to limp from squats anyway, but it's not bad. I do use Cyp. and I hear that it is much better for PIP.

I'm only pinning 1.5 ml but I take it slooooow. It's about a 15 seconds push.


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 14, 2014)

snake said:


> JAXNY and heavydeads83,
> 
> You guys really have problems with quads? When I'm cruising, I pin once a week in the glutes but when I'm blasting and it's 2x a week; one glute and one quad. I do the quads after my legs 2 hr. later, I'm going to limp from squats anyway, but it's not bad. I do use Cyp. and I hear that it is much better for PIP.
> 
> I'm only pinning 1.5 ml but I take it slooooow. It's about a 15 seconds push.



To each their own.  There's a shit ton of nerves in your quads.  I've pinned mine many times and it went smooth but i've also done some quad injections that pissed me off because it hurt so bad lol.  Everyone is different.  Quads are my last choice though.


----------



## JAXNY (May 14, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> To each their own.  There's a shit ton of nerves in your quads.  I've pinned mine many times and it went smooth but i've also done some quad injections that pissed me off because it hurt so bad lol.  Everyone is different.  Quads are my last choice though.


I agree with heavydeads everyone is different for sure. If you can tolerate quads snake that's great. Honestly I wish I could it would give me another place to pin. 
But then again. You get scar tissue in your glutes after a while and some times you get those knots for a few days post injection. I don't think I'd really want to be tearing up my quads like that. To me alternating glutes is the best and easiest way to go. And the most tolerable. Its a large muscle and it's going to take the injection the best. I've taken hundreds of shots in the glutes over the past 20 plus years. And have no issues. I'm not sure how my quads would be had I hit them like that all along. Then again I'm probably one of the guys that has been doing this the longest and many of you haven't pinned quit as much yet.


----------



## JAXNY (May 14, 2014)

snake said:


> Glutes suck but you'll get use to it. It's a 2 handed job and it helps to be a contortionist. My doc is big on glutes, less probability of a blood clot but I alternate them with thigh shots.



Taking a piss is a two handed job also snake. I'm not seeing the unconvince. Lol.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 14, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> I agree with heavydeads everyone is different for sure. If you can tolerate quads snake that's great. Honestly I wish I could it would give me another place to pin.
> But then again. You get scar tissue in your glutes after a while and some times you get those knots for a few days post injection. I don't think I'd really want to be tearing up my quads like that. To me alternating glutes is the best and easiest way to go. And the most tolerable. Its a large muscle and it's going to take the injection the best. I've taken hundreds of shots in the glutes over the past 20 plus years. And have no issues. I'm not sure how my quads would be had I hit them like that all along. Then again I'm probably one of the guys that has been doing this the longest and many of you haven't pinned quit as much yet.



I pin quads without issue. I also pin glutes and my only issue is flexibility to reach around my body to push the plunger in with a steady hand. Sometimes it works and others it causes some PIP. Neither is that bad for me but quads are definitely preferred and much easier for me since they're right in front of my face. I'm going to try delts or rear delts like Heavydeads mentioned and I also want to try biceps for just another rotation spot.


----------



## Seeker (May 14, 2014)

Biceps are too risky. Triceps are much safer, delts are a piece of cake, glutes are easy, no quads for this guy.


----------



## JAXNY (May 14, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I pin quads without issue. I also pin glutes and my only issue is flexibility to reach around my body to push the plunger in with a steady hand. Sometimes it works and others it causes some PIP. Neither is that bad for me but quads are definitely preferred and much easier for me since they're right in front of my face. I'm going to try delts or rear delts like Heavydeads mentioned and I also want to try biceps for just another rotation spot.



Biceps is just sick. I wouldn't even attempt it. Just the thought of it hurts. That is just too sensitive of a muscle and to me I don't think it's necessary when there are larger muscle groups to hit.


----------



## bleu (May 15, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies, I'll be pinning tomorrow morn and will have some balls about myself this time..hah


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 15, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> Biceps is just sick. I wouldn't even attempt it. Just the thought of it hurts. That is just too sensitive of a muscle and to me I don't think it's necessary when there are larger muscle groups to hit.



I'm a sick fukk lol. Want to do it at least once to see what it's like. I know a few people who actually prefer bi's over any other muscle group, sick fukks they are hahaha


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 15, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Biceps are too risky. Triceps are much safer, delts are a piece of cake, glutes are easy, no quads for this guy.



Risky how? Vein or nerves? 

Lucky me I have hit them tons with no issues.

Also hit calves with tne before I train. Pecs are fun. Traps... never again


----------



## Seeker (May 15, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Risky how? Vein or nerves?
> 
> Lucky me I have hit them tons with no issues.
> 
> Also hit calves with tne before I train. Pecs are fun. Traps... never again



Yes, hitting a vein is not a good thing. It can mess up the look of your bicep for good.


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 15, 2014)

snake said:


> To add to this; you may not be in a vain when you aspirate but pushed a little when you injected but I'm going with nerves. I've done 100's of them and truthfully I can see a little shake when I pin. My first self injection scared the shit out of me!



Thanks Snake as I will be pinning for first time soon lol


----------



## snake (May 15, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> Taking a piss is a two handed job also snake. I'm not seeing the unconvince. Lol.



I think thats why the good Lord put our pecker on the front; figured a 2 handed ass wipe is harder. lol!  I guess I'm lucky with the quad shots. If I had to pick only one; glute all the way; PIP is zero.


----------



## NavyChief (May 15, 2014)

Yeah that was definitely just nerves. I have a buddy that the 1st 2 times i pinned him he done that then passed out. LOL. I had to sit him down immediately after a pin for the entire first cycle.  Now he is g2g 5 yrs later. 

For the pin locations my favorite location is pecs. Super easy and smooth. Bi's i do about every once in awhile unless on heavy blast. My big blast require every location i can stick, bi;s tri;s pecs, calves quads, delts and glutes.  i cant hit traps well so i dont try them.  I have got lots of guys to try the pecs and they all love it now that they do it.  use a 27ga 1/2 in or 5/8 in pin


----------



## bronco (May 15, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I pin quads without issue. I also pin glutes and my only issue is flexibility to reach around my body to push the plunger in with a steady hand. Sometimes it works and others it causes some PIP. Neither is that bad for me but quads are definitely preferred and much easier for me since they're right in front of my face. I'm going to try delts or rear delts like Heavydeads mentioned and I also want to try biceps for just another rotation spot.



This… My last glute inj i thought i was going to pass out from the strain of reaching around to pin, I'm not as flexible as i used to be.

I have never even considered biceps, delts are very easy and painless for me


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 15, 2014)

Bronco u sound like how I will be pinning soon. Lol


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 15, 2014)

Who said glutes are a two handed ordeal?  I only use one hand and it's a piece of cake.  And that's with aspirating and everything.


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 15, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> Who said glutes are a two handed ordeal?  I only use one hand and it's a piece of cake.  And that's with aspirating and everything.



We need to talk lol


----------

